# Yellow Billed Cuckoo



## Philnlucky (May 29, 2017)

Caught the cuckoo(AKA Rain Crow) and the Indigo this morning.


----------



## natureman (May 29, 2017)

Nice shots.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2017)

Beautiful shots,,,, that indigo is really beautiful,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2017)

That rain crow pic needs to be framed. Great shot of a hard to see bird.


----------



## wvdawg (May 29, 2017)

Awesome captures!


----------



## SASS249 (May 30, 2017)

Love the cuckoo picture, one of my favorite birds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2017)

Great shots! It's not easy to get a good look at a rain crow, much less a good pic.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2017)

There are lots of rain crows where I hunt. Turkey season is a good time to see them while sitting hidden waiting on ole Tom. Neat bird and grows really fast after hatching out. 

Great pics!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the pick of the Cuckoo.  I had one shadow me this last Turkey season for about 30 minutes. Didn't know what I was looking at until I looked it up.


----------



## pdsniper (May 31, 2017)

Nice shots


----------



## rip18 (Jun 2, 2017)

Good ones!  Yep, that cuckoo is hard to photograph!


----------

